# Story of the Blanks



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2011)

This is fucking creepy!

I's a my Litle Pony game where you play as Applebloom as you go through the Everfree forest. Once the curse befalls on there, you are beyond creeped out. This made my heart beat out of my chest and made my throat beat, i'm not kidding. This is the creepiest and most terrifying game ever! My hands are shaking! =O

If you like scary games, play it, now!


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 30, 2011)

Meh, wasn't that creepy. Although it was entertaining! Also, it gave me the opportunity to think OH MY GOG ZOMBIE PONIES WILL EAT ME, so time well spent! :D


----------



## Mai (Oct 30, 2011)

I played that, although once the zombie ponies appeared I had to give up and watch a Let's Play. It was manageable then, though! I think I might end up trying to play it again.

Also, for those who played the game and enjoyed it; _this._ I saw another one, but forgot where I found it. (This one's on ED.)


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 30, 2011)

I read somewhere (EqD probably) that someone else is working on a sequel to this.

Anyway it's a really great game but I wish there was a bit more explanation. From what I think I can understand the fact that Ruby has a cutie mark makes the villagers turn on her since they think it's a curse. Apple Bloom seeing the village as full of living ponies was an illusion, from the start they were all zombies but it wasn't until she found Ruby's skeleton in the fireplace did she realise something was wrong?

Probably got it wrong though :(



DarkAura said:


> This is the creepiest and most terrifying game ever!


Nah, that's Minecraft.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

Minecraft is not creepy in the slightest.

.................
Except underground.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2011)

Zecora said  It was a curse that had befallen the residents, so they were living but have become zombies. Although midna (the one in the building) said it happened again and again, and when midna became a zombie, she told Applebloom to run. No, she thought the villagers not knowing about cutie marks was strange.

A second one? I'm gonna play a second one! =D

Oh, and have any of you played Luna Game? You can only play through it once though. =\


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 30, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Minecraft is not creepy in the slightest.
> Except underground.


Creepers are the single scariest possible thing in a video game ever.




DarkAura said:


> Zecora said  It was a curse that had befallen the residents, so they were living but have become zombies. Although midna (the one in the building) said it happened again and again, and when midna became a zombie, she told Applebloom to run. No, she thought the villagers not knowing about cutie marks was strange.
> 
> A second one? I'm gonna play a second one! =D
> 
> Oh, and have any of you played Luna Game? You can only play through it once though. =\


I was certain it had something to do with the villagers not liking cutie marks. Like they were some weird sect who sacraficed anyone who has one because they saw it as a curse, and the one in the building (I don't think it was Midna, I swear there was an L in there somewhere) was the only one who didn't agree with their ways, and when Apple Bloom realised they were all zombies, she tried to protect her because she wanted to make a stand that killing ponies isn't right? I dunno something like that. The curse on them making them zombies being a punishment for killing ponies with cutie marks, Ruby being one of their victims


I don't know where I read that there was going to be a second one so I have no idea how reliable that information is.

I've heard of the Luna game. It's just a game that shows a bunch of creepy images and doesn't let you close it, isn't it?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2011)

Correct! I only read about it though. They say the images and music freak you out.

But i think the Story of the Blanks is creepier


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 31, 2011)

Holy crap. This game. Remember playing it when it first came out.

My heart stopped when the lights went out in the house and everything went nightmare fuel inducing.

I was also sad when the gray mare turned out not to be Ditzy :c


----------



## Monoking (Oct 31, 2011)

...How...How scary is this?
Like, actually terrifying, like a movie?
I want to play it, but I don't.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 31, 2011)

Think of it this way;

It has a creepy atomasphere. However, the thing that makes your heart beat out of your chest is when you get caught by the pony zombies. However, that's only the first time. After playin it again and knowing what happens, it's pretty entertaining.

The scariest MLP game would have to be the Luna Game, bu right now, we're talking about this game.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 1, 2011)

Tried it. I kind of gave at the point where you're at some creepy cabin with a well next to it, and Applebloom is all 'There's something shiny in there, but there's no crank'.

What do now?
And does that guy who lost his gift for his girlfriend have anything to do with anything? I alreay found the gem.


----------



## hyphen (Nov 1, 2011)

Spunky the raichu said:


> Tried it. I kind of gave at the point where you're at some creepy cabin with a well next to it, and Applebloom is all 'There's something shiny in there, but there's no crank'.
> 
> What do now?
> And does that guy who lost his gift for his girlfriend have anything to do with anything? I alreay found the gem.


in the house that had the colt infront of it,there is a crank.

AND ARRG I CAN'T GET PAST THE LAST ZOMBIE PONY


----------



## Monoking (Nov 1, 2011)

StarWings said:


> in the house that had the colt in front of it,there is a crank.


They all look like colts.
What does he say?


----------



## hyphen (Nov 1, 2011)

clarifactaion- The one that wanted to give the gem to Star. When he leaves,go in and there will be a puzzle thing.get to the end,and there will be a crying pony and a crank.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks!
I don't have time right now, but I will remember that and give it another shot.

How long does it take to beat?


----------



## hyphen (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, at the end-*shot*
just...play through it.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 1, 2011)

It's takes only 20 minutes when you first start it, but after you play it a few more times, then it takes less time


----------



## hyphen (Nov 1, 2011)

wait
Aura,you completed it? O:
Well,then how do you get past the last zombie pony? He's freaking fast.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 1, 2011)

Are you 100% sure that it's the last one?


----------



## hyphen (Nov 1, 2011)

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Are you 100% sure that it's the last one?


Well, I got past the one that doesn't move (obviously), the colt that put a rock over the exit, and the last one is really fast.
Tried five times.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 1, 2011)

It isn't the last one


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 1, 2011)

The third one? Yeah, he first time i almost made it, but i realized if you move right when theres an opeing from the boulder, you go as fast as you can to your left, not stopping. The third one will move fast, but will lag a few times purposely. But it's not he last. It's just the hardest one. ;)


----------



## Scohui (Nov 1, 2011)

^Indeed


----------



## hyphen (Nov 1, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> The third one? Yeah, he first time i almost made it, but i realized if you move right when theres an opeing from the boulder, you go as fast as you can to your left, not stopping. The third one will move fast, but will lag a few times purposely. But it's not he last. It's just the hardest one. ;)


Oh. Ok,then.
WAIT
HE'S NOT THE LAST?
FUUU-


----------



## Scohui (Nov 1, 2011)

There at least 15 more of them. The last one(I guess)is a bit tricky.


----------



## hyphen (Nov 1, 2011)

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> There at least 15 more of them. The last one(I guess)is a bit tricky.


.......
*headdesk*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 1, 2011)

They take it slow...there's just this one that happears right in front of me. Orange flashing screen.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 2, 2011)

Actually, the one 



Spoiler



right infront of the exit to the town, Mitta, doesnt aack you. she warns you to run. After that, you just have to avoid the ones growing from the ground. It takes them a few seconds for them to rise from the ground, so use those seconds wisely!

I'll be honest. When i firs saw the first zombie, i thought i had to talk to it.......and then it killed applebloom. =(


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 2, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be honest. When i firs saw the first zombie, i thought i had to talk to it.......and then it killed applebloom. =(


Me too :P
In fact it took me a few seconds to realise it was game over when I did.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 6, 2011)

Played it, finished it, only died once. Wasn't as scary as I thought it was. Then again, I wasn't scared of cupcakes either.



> I was also sad when the gray mare turned out not to be Ditzy :c


Same! D:


----------



## RosesBones (Nov 7, 2011)

I played this once, when it was new, but from what I remember I basically went RUN RUN RUN GOTTA DODGE THE ZOMBONIES and went on reflexes.


----------

